# tmrws gonna be fun...



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Its gonna be -10 degrees windchill tomorrow and gotta dig down 9 feet and repair a collapsed sewer lateral. all i gotta do is pipe it in (few cuts,2stainless couplings, and pvc. Hopefully it goes quick and easy. Excavator operator has gotta rip up sidewalk and porch to get to are tie in. I gotta cut some clay and dont have a snapper ...sawzall or grinder?


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Clay pipe


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Grinder with diamond blade 
And why are using bands for ? 
I always hard pipe unless making transition from different material (abs to PVC) and I uses clamp alls 135lb of torque


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

The pipe in the house underground is cast iron . Then goes to orangeburg pipe..then to hub and spigot clay. The city wants all orangeburg removed so i figured i would replace orangeburg with pvc


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Just too Freaking cold to want to do anything. -10 really! Dang that is cold. It's going to be in the teens tonight here and that is cold enough. But on a good note that Milwaukee heated coat is sweet I got one last week and man it is nice. On High you get about 2 hours on a battery Low about 5 hours. Keep your core warm and your hands don't freeze up makes outdoor work comfy.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbbest51 said:


> The pipe in the house underground is cast iron . Then goes to orangeburg pipe..then to hub and spigot clay. The city wants all orangeburg removed so i figured i would replace orangeburg with pvc


Good
Schedule 40 PVC right? 
What is the city main? 
You are going to need one band and that is at the house by the clean out


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Im not sure on the city main. were only digging up from right outside the house 10 feet out. Why only 1 band? I wasnt sure if i could shove the pvc into the clay hub or cut off the hub and couple to it? You know


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes schedule 40


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They're sending an apprentice out to do this on his own?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> They're sending an apprentice out to do this on his own?


Why wouldn't they , he know what his doing ?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

When I'm dealing with clay or concrete to PVC I use ferncos and I embedded nice and compacted under the transition


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Why wouldn't they , he know what his doing ?


Maybe, maybe not. That's not the point. Sending apprentices out to do JM work is not only illegal, it's a huge liability.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Why wouldn't they , he know what his doing ?


As MTDunn said, its illegal but also a JM should have the experience to deal with the unexpected and also how to prevent from the unexpected occuring. Not to mention a JM wouldn't be unsure as to whether it not to shove PVC into a clay pipe hub or to seal it properly. At least I hope a JM wouldn't.

The license doesn't make the plumber. Experience makes the plumber as does knowing when to ask for help. An apprentice is there to learn and help out. 2 heads are better than one. Especially when one head has a little more than 2 or 3 years of experience.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Maybe, maybe not. That's not the point. Sending apprentices out to do JM work is not only illegal, it's a huge liability.


No if don't get caught. 
Lol


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plumbbest51 said:


> Im not sure on the city main. were only digging up from right outside the house 10 feet out. Why only 1 band? I wasnt sure if i could shove the pvc into the clay hub or cut off the hub and couple to it? You know


Cut off the hub and use transitional ferncos or whatever the common brand is where you are located to go from PVC to Clay. Never ever ever just shove the pipe into the hub. That is hack work and what handymen who lie about their knowledge do.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Clay fittings are never solid on orangeburg pipe! In fact, they are the only things is true round dia of pipe. Orangeburg following the fitting you connect will be flatten as well.. so keep digging til you hit the main sewer..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Maybe, maybe not. That's not the point. Sending apprentices out to do JM work is not only illegal, it's a huge liability.




I know that ,
But now in days most companies don't care about license and proper training . If you know how to set toilets then why not install.
It cheaper for them that way. 
And if they mess up the job , it doesn't come out of the company pocket it get back charge to the installer.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> I know that , But now in days most companies don't care about license and proper training . If you know how to set toilets then why not install. It cheaper for them that way. And if they mess up the job , it doesn't come out of the company pocket it get back charge to the installer.




I don't believe one word of this. Where do you get your facts? 

This is one of the most ridiculous posts I have read on here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I know that ,
> But now in days most companies don't care about license and proper training . If you know how to set toilets then why not install.
> It cheaper for them that way.
> And if they mess up the job , it doesn't come out of the company pocket it get back charge to the installer.


Hmm. You have got a point. My company does the same. I don't do that and I do all my work except for sewer replacement and tunnel jobs, however I do supervise all those jobs. 

My company lets me do my job the way I like to do it but for the reasons you stated are some of the reasons that made me want to start my own company. 

I can't stand working anymore where the standard is mediocrity. Larger companies tend do this because it's easier than focusing on great customer service to increase profit. 

Maybe I am just an idealist but it seems to me that a company that focuses on the best customer service always out lasts and out performs the competition in the long run. They're not worried about the competition as much as concerned with taking care of customers .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't believe one word of this. Where do you get your facts? This is one of the most ridiculous posts I have read on here.


Quite possible that some people on the interwebz just might be fibbing about their true identity. :yes:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't believe one word of this. Where do you get your facts?
> 
> This is one of the most ridiculous posts I have read on here.


I assume you're being sarcastic?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I assume you're being sarcastic?


I don't have access to smilies on the iPhone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't believe one word of this. Where do you get your facts? This is one of the most ridiculous posts I have read on here.


Come down to Texas you will see.
Think what you want but it happened
There company that sub contracts Jose and Juan to put in grounds and tap outs and are not proper license


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> No if don't get caught. Lol


 you only need to get caught once, you will never want that to happen again.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> you only need to get caught once, you will never want that to happen again.


I know my board rules and regulations but apparently companies in Houston don't care. I have seen Hvac technician running drains call.and doing horizontal repipes. With out the proper license.


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

*completed the job*


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol we do nothing but hand dug trenches you got it made .....that sewer look deep hope u get enough fall


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

We ended up not having to remove the small porch. I ripped out all the orangeburg and used a 41/2 grinder with a diamond blade to cut the female coupling, then a hammer and chisel to bust it off to get the male end. On the other end all i did was use a chisel and did the same thing. Made both connections with ferncos. It was like 10 below zero. my ratchet even froze up,the excavator broke ,Problems all day. the master plumber didnt even end up coming out. The inspector called him and said everything was good and he closed the permit. I learned alot , i like being put in a position that i have no choice but to get it done... i seem to learn alot that way


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol the sewer was 10 feet deep. In mn the frost can go like 3 to 4 feet down


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ya it was pitched good i made sure everything was tightend and glued i dont ever wanna open that hole in my lifetime again lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Good thing you had wing foundation holding that porch up.. if I were u, get rid of those pixs before osha see it without having shorebox..


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

We had a shore box for the connection under the porch but was pulled out right after i was done. The other part of the hole was benched dug


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbbest51 said:


> We had a shore box for the connection under the porch but was pulled out right after i was done. The other part of the hole was benched dug


Good to know that... and good to know u'll be here much longer..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

How far in did you have to dig under the house 
And dang 4 ft deep sewer from the house


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

The cast iron was 1 foot stubbed out of the house so all the way under the porch. I measured 9'6" from the ground to top of pipe . I made 1000 bucks in 7 hours


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Come down to Texas you will see.
> Think what you want but it happened
> There company that sub contracts Jose and Juan to put in grounds and tap outs and are not proper license


I stand corrected , this is what is wrong and who is wrong with our trade. It has been dumb down to the point of no return . Anyone that would hire this guy has to be desperate.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbbest51 said:


> The cast iron was 1 foot stubbed out of the house so all the way under the porch. I measured 9'6" from the ground to top of pipe . I made 1000 bucks in 7 hours


How long was the sewer from house to out tie I'm
Wow never seen a sewer that deep at the beginning of the house the deepest was about 4 or 5 ft 

7hrs really you took forever 
Lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> I stand corrected , this is what is wrong and who is wrong with our trade. It has been dumb down to the point of no return . Anyone that would hire this guy has to be desperate.



You need to re read this thread u got me confused 

I stand by the rule and regulations of Texas board of plumbing


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just stated the obvious down here for all I know u might hired ppl like that


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

It took 7 hours ... 2 hours or so working and waiting the other 5 lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> How long was the sewer from house to out tie I'm
> Wow never seen a sewer that deep at the beginning of the house the deepest was about 4 or 5 ft
> 
> 7hrs really you took forever
> Lol


You sounds like a dumbass here again... let's all see if you can dig up to almost 10 ft into frozen ground, snow, minus 10 below, limited back fill area in 7 hours...


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

It was 18 feet from house tie in to the other tie in. We hired some operator off craigslist and fired him friday . He dug a straight vertical hole and said it was safe


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I just stated the obvious down here for all I know u might hired ppl like that


I'm Union out of the local 68 in Houston. I can hire union and nonunion alike because our national agreement supersedes the locals . If someone like you did get through you wouldn't make it more than a week. I have Apprentices that would chew you up and spit you out with the knowledge they have. Journeyman that wouldn't put up with you for more than a few hours and send you packing.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> You sounds like a dumbass here again... let's all see if you can dig up to almost 10 ft into frozen ground, snow, minus 10 below, limited back fill area in 7 hours...


First of I was busting his chops.

They had a back hoe to do the digging 
I seen guys dig 10ft. Deep in mud slop in Heavy rain


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbbest51 said:


> It was 18 feet from house tie in to the other tie in. We hired some operator off craigslist and fired him friday . He dug a straight vertical hole and said it was safe


Lol good deal


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> I'm Union out of the local 68 in Houston. I can hire union and nonunion alike because our national agreement supersedes the locals . If someone like you did get through you wouldn't make it more than a week. I have Apprentices that would chew you up and spit you out with the knowledge they have. Journeyman that wouldn't put up with you for more than a few hours and send you packing.


I high doubt that say what you want I know guys from the local 68 that came over to service and didn't know how to repipe a house.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I high doubt that say what you want I know guys from the local 68 that came over to service and didn't know how to repipe a house.


You don't even have decent command of the English language who in their right mind would put you in a van or run anything by yourself. Call these guys they are hiring http://www.portapottypros.com/texas/porta-potty-houston-tx.php .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

justme said:


> You don't even have decent command of the English language who in their right mind would put you in a van or run anything by yourself. Call these guys they are hiring http://www.portapottypros.com/texas/porta-potty-houston-tx.php .


 lol


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol you guys are crackin me up. .. i hope someday i am looked at as a really good apprentice. Im good in some areas but need work in others, my boss trusted me to do this one on my own . He stopped by once


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

justme said:


> i'm union out of the local 68 in houston. I can hire union and nonunion alike because our national agreement supersedes the locals . If someone like you did get through you wouldn't make it more than a week. I have apprentices that would chew you up and spit you out with the knowledge they have. Journeyman that wouldn't put up with you for more than a few hours and send you packing.


hooya


----------

